# Nice Wahoo (9/15/2016)



## XCat26 (Jun 16, 2008)

Caught this nice Wahoo off the Mary Lou Charter Boat in Destin this past week. Was 69.5 inches long and 80.5lbs. WAHOOOO!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my, my. Oh Hell yes!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a nice one ! Congrats.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Very nice hop.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good one!


----------



## Saltwater_fan4life (Dec 22, 2015)

WOW!!!! That's a hoss!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Awesome fish and congrats on that stud!!


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a beauty. Can't wait to get a hoo myself. Just can't talk my uncle into going out past 7 to 10 miles and have heard they are further out than that.


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

Wahoo indeed!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Sashimi for days! Nice hoo!


----------



## calvinpid (Sep 12, 2016)

Wow that's amazing.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome hoo!! congrats!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Wish they all could look like that. Congrats, really nice one.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Absolute stud Congrats!

What kind of lure were you running?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a trophy for sure


----------



## Freeshaft (May 14, 2014)

Stud fish! May I ask what general depth?


----------

